# I want to move UAE how to secure job in UAE



## poppywasiu (Sep 21, 2015)

i will like to know how to secure job in UAE. i have ten years of experience in manufacturing /production company from Nigeria. i hold Higher National Diploma in mechanical Engineering. i needs some clue and link on getting direct job from employer.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

To get a job in UAE, you need to be in UAE. It's difficult to get a job from abroad. 

The job market in UAE is very competitive, with lots of foreigners trying to get work, making it difficult for people to get jobs. Still there are lots of job opportunities. However, requires patience and time. UAE is expensive, especially Dubai and Abu Dhabi so if you want to go there on visit in search of a job, plan your finances well and don't expect to get a job easily. If you do go, be prepared to return without getting a job - don't settle for a job that doesn't pay well or doesn't provide good working conditions. Due to the excessive number of jobseekers, salaries for workers from less-developed nations can be quite low and many employers take advantage of the desperation of these jobseekers. Insisting on a good salary and working conditions may cause you to lose out on jobs, but will ensure long-term peace of mind.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My view is very different. You are at a much greater advantage if you are overseas and already employed and apply for jobs. Try the usual sources for jobs including a current profile on LinkedIn and their adds on the website; look at specialist recruitment agencies for your field of expertise; use generic jobs websites like Monster.


----------

